# Anyone conceive twins/multiples while BFing?



## gardenofedens

Hi all!

I've read that it's more likely to conceive twins than singles while breastfeeding and was wondering if any of you conceived your twins while BFing another LO?

My DD is 7 weeks old and we aren't using any BC after difficulty conceiving her. We would LOVE to welcome twins (secretly hoping for twin boys!) to our family later down the road.

If you conceived your twins/multiples while BFing,
* Do twins run on either side of the family?
* How old was your little one?
* Were fertility treatments used?

And any other info you'd like to share is appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## _Vicky_

I didn't but I am intrigued how does BF influence the number of eggs that are released? I thought BF stopped you ovulating not increased it :-/ 

Hehehe love all these multiple birth theories x


----------



## TatorMom

Baring definitely isn't a method of birth control. Our 2nd is proof of that, but BFing should decrease your chance of ovulating at all. I've never heard it increases the chance of multiples. It may be different for every woman though. Congrats on your little one and good hopes to you on a boy in the future. I have 2 and it's a blast! We're looms point forward to having our girls!


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't recall why it increases the chances but have read on several sites and in several books that it does. We wont necessarily be doing anything to increase the chance of twins but we would both love to have twins.


----------



## AerisandAlex

I have also heard of the same thing and honestly, I saw a girl on here who just found she was pregnant while BF and it was twins! Congrats to her ^_^ But yea, I have heard about the breast feeding increasing the chance of twins. I know, sounds weird, but I've seen many medical journals recommend BF if you're looking to have twins, that and eat this very odd root that has lead to many multiple births. I forget exactly what it's called but apparently it's a common food served in a small village in Africa that has lead to the highest number of multiple births on the planet


----------



## Bumblebee117

the only reason why bfing MIGHT increase the chance of conceiving multiples is that bfing might stop you from ovulating one month but your body is still ripening another ovum and the next month you might have hyper ovulation. I conceived the same month that I stopped the birth control pill - probably 3 days after I stopped but I don't know if it was because of the pill or the family history (we've got about 10 twin pairs in my family and 2 in OH's) but my obgyn said that as soon as you stop bc your body just splashes out the ripe eggs. 

good luck on conceiving however many babies. :)


----------



## May2011Mommy

I was and am still breast feeding.


----------



## Liesje

I was breastfeeding and had an IUD... I clearly can't be trusted with ovaries.


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol, well congrats!! Looks like your lo was only about two months old? Were you exclusively bfing?


----------



## BabyBG

I was and am still breastfeeding my daughter who was 9 months when I fell pregnant will identical boys. I've heard this theory as well but mine are identical so only one egg that split into two babies. No family history, etc. A complete fluke of nature ( or miracle from God!) and a complete shock to my hubby and myself even though we always wanted twins.


----------



## Liesje

gardenofedens said:


> Lol, well congrats!! Looks like your lo was only about two months old? Were you exclusively bfing?

Thanks! I was combi feeding :)


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyBG said:


> I was and am still breastfeeding my daughter who was 9 months when I fell pregnant will identical boys. I've heard this theory as well but mine are identical so only one egg that split into two babies. No family history, etc. A complete fluke of nature ( or miracle from God!) and a complete shock to my hubby and myself even though we always wanted twins.

Aww, congrats! That would be my dream! Conceiving when our daughter is nine months and falling pregnant with twin boys!  but who knows, right?

And the other night I dreamt I had twin girls and was constantly worrying if I gave each the same amount of attention or if I was favoring one over the other so maybe my subconscious is saying no to twins? Right now I'm wishing I was pregnant because I miss being pregnant but not ready to have another lo just yet! 

Either way, congrats to all of you!


----------

